# Keyesville Classic 2014



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Time to start planning: Keyesville Classic Mountain Bike Stage Race

26th Annual Keyesville Classic Mountain Bike Stage Race
Save the Date: March 22, 23, 2014


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

In for the 9th year in a row!

Not sure what bike I'm riding this year though.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Out. Again. Kiddos spring break timed perfectly with the only time available for a family getaway f'd me. Two times in a row. Same story as last year, Tahoe bound. Lame but cool I guess. Meanwhile the P22 sits patiently.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

Whats the typical criteria for vintage race...bike age? components?...suspension?..certain years?....how about vintage tires?
How vintage do I gotta be?
TIA.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

syklystt said:


> Whats the typical criteria for vintage race...bike age? components?...suspension?..certain years?....how about vintage tires?
> How vintage do I gotta be?
> TIA.


pre '90, full catalog spec, or we fill your tent which angry bees while you sleep and drink your beer when you're not looking


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

They have in the past run two classes, "friction/non-indexed" so, up to about 85/86 and the second class up to about 93/94. My goal is to have the bikes be as period correct as possible, although I'm not as detail oriented as some of the guys are, and running vintage tires is becoming less viable as the years go by. If you show up with anything but the earliest suspension, expect to be heckeled. 

The point of the whole thing is to have fun though, so bring what you got and come out for some riding and hanging out and looking at everybody elses old bikes.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

cool stuff, it would be great to see all them bikes.

is it possible to race multiple races like in BMX..or do you pick one and have fun with it.
I'd like to run an old bike, but also something that's a bit more racy for the 93/94 option..I do have one or two that could work for the 85/86 class though....I was hopeing that tires were optional. I do have a bunch of old tires, but even the best ones are fairly dry or rotted.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

syklystt said:


> is it possible to race multiple races like in BMX..or do you pick one and have fun with it.


There are multiple events: cross country, short track, downhill, and trials. You could run a different bike in each event, however, the events are run simultaneously (except for the short track) so it would be difficult to run multiple classes - although there might be a way to complete the vintage class before the expert or pro class went off (for the cross country race). All of the vintage racers go at the same time, so there's no way to run multiple vintage classes.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

syklystt said:


> cool stuff, it would be great to see all them bikes.
> 
> is it possible to race multiple races like in BMX..or do you pick one and have fun with it.
> I'd like to run an old bike, but also something that's a bit more racy for the 93/94 option..I do have one or two that could work for the 85/86 class though....I was hopeing that tires were optional. I do have a bunch of old tires, but even the best ones are fairly dry or rotted.


The Keyesville Classic is the longest running MTB stage race in the USA. Just like the good old days, you run Short track, XC, and downhill. If you are doing the stage race they have in the past weighed your bike before every race to confirm no changes were done. That said, We are there to have fun and I don't think you will have too many complaints from fellow vintage racers if you use your 93 GT RTS Team for the downhill and your series 3 Breezer for the XC. In fact unless you are flying in, I reccomend you bring at least three vintage bikes. You can sign up for each race seperately and do the XC with the single speeders short track on your vintage Murray, and finish the downhill on your Supermondodeluxe that said, the single speeders are all alcoholics and the downhillers are well.... nevermind. If you want to be cool, do all three stages in the vintage class. For actual riding last year, I changed out my tires (didn't trust my 30+ year old snakebellies) and my pedals (slave to the clipless pedals) when nobody was looking and then changed them back after the rides. And since this is a Keyesville thread, of course it needs pictures (again):


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Plus the trails are so fun there. I love seeing the pictures again. What a great time. I'll miss screamingbunny tho!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

This is the year Shawn is going to make it. And CCMdog.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

tductape said:


> This is the year Shawn is going to make it. And CCMdog.


Tim, did you register me too  Thanks for the encouragement!
What class does a 89 fit in, can I switch my shifters to friction and go with the mid 80's bikes?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> Tim, did you register me too  Thanks for the encouragement!
> What class does a 89 fit in, can I switch my shifters to friction and go with the mid 80's bikes?


You're in the 86+ class with the indexers buddy. The easiest way to gauge what class you're in...is if you have M730/M732/M735 XT you're in the 'newer' class. If you have M700 Deerhead, you're in the older friction class.

(and not to derail this thread, but in addition to making it to a k'ville, you owe us a vintage group ride right?  )


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

As always.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

2006-
Raced: 84 Potts
Show: 91 Mountain Goat WTR Bamboo

2007-
Raced: 91 Stumpjumper Epic, 92 GT Psyclone

2008-
Raced: 90 Ritchey P-23
Show: 92 Potts Custom, 92 Slingshot

2009-
Raced: 85 Otis Guy Custom
Show: 91/92 Retrotec Dirt Craft Cycle

2010-
Raced: 92 Tomac Raleigh
Show: 86 Potts Custom, 95 Potts CCR

2011-
Raced: 92 Slingshot
Show: 95 Potts CCR (for Vince who didn't show)

2012-
Raced: 95 Potts CCR
Show: 90 Ritchey P-23 Team

2013-
Raced: 90 Klein Attitude
Show: 90/91 Yeti C-26

2014-
Race: Several options looking good so far. 91 Steelman El Gato, 87 American Breezer, maybe the Retrotec or 91 Salsa Ala Carte if I can get both up and running again soon.
Show: ?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll be there with a JTSig


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> I'll be there with a JTSig


The Merlin one I hope!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> The Merlin one I hope!


Indubitably :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> (and not to derail this thread, but in addition to making it to a k'ville, you owe us a vintage group ride right?  )


Shawn organizing a vintage ride=failure. Sorry, I need to leave the vintage rides to you Eric.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I'm in.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> Shawn organizing a vintage ride=failure. Sorry, I need to leave the vintage rides to you Eric.


:|



Vader said:


> I'm in.


Yeah buddy!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm also waiting for the annual Retrocowboy appearance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

So Eric, you stated you brought a bike to show. Is there an actual event where you show your bike, or is it just to your buddies?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

tductape said:


> The Keyesville Classic is the longest running MTB stage race in the USA. Just like the good old days, you run Short track, XC, and downhill.


They need to replace Short Track with an Uphill event to make it like the old days.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Exactly.

Throw in some trials, and a log pull in to really round it out.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

shawnw said:


> So Eric, you stated you brought a bike to show. Is there an actual event where you show your bike, or is it just to your buddies?


In years past, Veloculture, when he lived in SD, would display them. We don't really do that much anymore but frankly, we're a bunch of bike nerds and it's been fun to see everybody's bikes.

VADER! I love my yearly visit with you. <3 One of the few drinking buddies I have in the forum.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm in. Just got figure out what to bring


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

SMRTIN said:


> I'm in. Just got figure out what to bring


Yay! I've been meaning to kick you in the pants IRL.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Ha... I'll bring my real life flame suit


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm bringing a jar of angry bees


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Wish we had something like this close by. Looks like a good time.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> They need to replace Short Track with an Uphill event to make it like the old days.


There was talk of having an uphill race last year or the year before, but I don't think they got enough interest from the racers.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Old school DS.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> There was talk of having an uphill race last year or the year before, but I don't think they got enough interest from the racers.


It depends on the uphill. If it's racing up the hill that goes to the start of the downhill, I'd rather watch.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> There was talk of having an uphill race last year or the year before, but I don't think they got enough interest from the racers.


haha. It wasn't what I'd call a pleasant or enjoyable event. 

Unless you won, of course.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

shawnw said:


> So Eric, you stated you brought a bike to show. Is there an actual event where you show your bike, or is it just to your buddies?


There is no organized event, but in reality you are surrounded by a bunch of vintage bike fiends who will be tearing your build apart in their head making mental notes of where you used Jaguar cable housing instead of the original 6mm housing that your bike came with. People who geek out about how minty fresh your Deerhead rear deraileur is and can tell the difference between a TimberComp and a TeamComp from 100 feet away. People who really appreciate all the work put into your vintage bike project.

It would be fun to show the bikes for a few hours Saturday afternoon and set up a beauty contest with a few different catagories to be voted on. Say one category for the general population and another as the judges poll that consisted of only people signed up to race vintage. The non vintage people get a kick out of seeing our old bikes, mostly when we are racing the downhill course.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

tductape said:


> The non vintage people get a kick out of seeing our old bikes, mostly when we are racing the downhill course.


Riding the Snake Pit (see below) on a fully rigid bike, especially with drop bars, always gets a big cheer. I've never tried to ride it (mostly because I'm lazy and never do any practice runs to figure out the line) but you can hear the cheers from the finish line, even louder if you crash.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm sending my body double - Rumpfy - to ride the Snake Pit in my place.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

These Linkback links are hilarious


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> Riding the Snake Pit (see below) on a fully rigid bike, especially with drop bars, always gets a big cheer. I've never tried to ride it


After seeing the Repack video that's probably the safe choice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fillet-brazed said:


> after seeing the repack video that's probably the safe choice.


lol!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Eric, let's see the Steelman.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> Eric, let's see the Steelman.


1991 Brent Steelman El Gato - a set on Flickr


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

You know I'll be there! Just don't give me $hit about riding my Otis Softride because I don't have anything new to ride yet!


Rumpfy said:


> I'm also waiting for the annual Retrocowboy appearance.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> 1991 Brent Steelman El Gato - a set on Flickr


nice bike.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

tductape said:


> The Keyesville Classic is the longest running MTB stage race in the USA. Just like the good old days, you run Short track, XC, and downhill. If you are doing the stage race they have in the past weighed your bike before every race to confirm no changes were done. That said, We are there to have fun and I don't think you will have too many complaints from fellow vintage racers if you use your 93 GT RTS Team for the downhill and your series 3 Breezer for the XC. In fact unless you are flying in, I reccomend you bring at least three vintage bikes. You can sign up for each race seperately and do the XC with the single speeders short track on your vintage Murray, and finish the downhill on your Supermondodeluxe that said, the single speeders are all alcoholics and the downhillers are well.... nevermind. If you want to be cool, do all three stages in the vintage class. For actual riding last year, I changed out my tires (didn't trust my 30+ year old snakebellies) and my pedals (slave to the clipless pedals) when nobody was looking and then changed them back after the rides. And since this is a Keyesville thread, of course it needs pictures (again):


YEAH...thats what im talking about..All 3 events...Thanks for all the info and sweet pics.
I'd prob. have to fly in though, but local (kinda) friends may be able to fix me up with additional rides if needed...although I sure dont have an old bike to compare to some of the ones folks here have, I do have some that can fit the entry criteria.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> 1991 Brent Steelman El Gato - a set on Flickr


Nice bike, you always end up with the rare bikes. Don't mean to derail, maybe it needs its own thread, it is worthy. Question, whats going on with the head tube junction? Looks like the top tube and down tube flare out, also there is a lot of material, is that all fillet brazing?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I got about 3 hours on an Otis beamer back in the early 90's. I had a blast. Nicely crafted bike.


Retrocowboy said:


> You know I'll be there! Just don't give me $hit about riding my Otis Softride because I don't have anything new to ride yet!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Didn't you have an orange one at one time?


Rumpfy said:


> 1991 Brent Steelman El Gato - a set on Flickr


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Syklystt. If you show up with a CT there is a good chance you'll be sharing a tent with angry bees.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> You know I'll be there! Just don't give me $hit about riding my Otis Softride because I don't have anything new to ride yet!


Well, I'll give you sh!t because...thats what I do. But we'll all just be stoked for the pleasure of your company and ukulele. I'm assuming same spot as last year, though I wouldn't be totally opposed to something more off the beaten path of that main entrance.



colker1 said:


> nice bike.


Thanks sucka!



syklystt said:


> YEAH...thats what im talking about..All 3 events...Thanks for all the info and sweet pics.
> I'd prob. have to fly in though, but local (kinda) friends may be able to fix me up with additional rides if needed...although I sure dont have an old bike to compare to some of the ones folks here have, I do have some that can fit the entry criteria.


For maximum enjoyment, definitely all three events. When it gets down to it, its not about having a high end vintage bike...its about 'racing' an old bike vs other old bikes for fun.



shawnw said:


> Nice bike, you always end up with the rare bikes. Don't mean to derail, maybe it needs its own thread, it is worthy. Question, whats going on with the head tube junction? Looks like the top tube and down tube flare out, also there is a lot of material, is that all fillet brazing?


Nah, no more so than a lot of you guys (yourself included). I could do a build thread for a few bikes I've finished I suppose. HT junction is ovalized Excell tubing and brazed, lugs (or faux lugs?) elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Im in, vintage tires and all.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> Im in, vintage tires and all.


Fcukya!

Pick a bike and start putting some miles on it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

SMRTIN said:


> I'm in. Just got figure out what to bring


Bring you new Ritchey, would love to see it.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

shawnw said:


> Bring you new Ritchey, would love to see it.


Nice thought, but probably will bring either the 94 Adroit or 89 Manitou. Both of those bike are a better fit and more fun to ride.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Bring the DB Manitou. Adroits are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Who's bringin' their dog?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

In


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Not sure my dog would handle the drive too well.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm still figuring out whether I can swing it or not timing wise, but if I am going and we aren't scheduled for super cold weather in Keyesville then this little dude'll come along.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> In


Sweeet. She'll tire the HELL out of Cleo.



tductape said:


> Not sure my dog would handle the drive too well.


Car sick or stir crazy? Is Z coming this year too?



yo-Nate-y said:


> I'm still figuring out whether I can swing it or not timing wise, but if I am going and we aren't scheduled for super cold weather in Keyesville then this little dude'll come along.


Hope you can make it!

Numbnuts will be with me acting retarded.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Your dog probably thinks the same thing.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

In.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

Any kids going? A couple of mine said maybe.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

18 this month. Not sure if he is a kid anymore? He says he is in, so I am stoked to have another driver along. Not sure if he will go vintage or modern this year. We shall see.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

I say kids but they are 23,21, and 17.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

chefmiguel said:


> Your dog probably thinks the same thing.


With good reason.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Steve W, leave your daughter at home. Tim A and Shawn W are both scumbags and I'm sure it's rubbed off on their sons.  


Actually, more kids coming with is great. We need these guys to carry the torch. This is always such a fun event, the more dogs and family that show up, it could really grow even more.
At some point, I hope I can get my wife and daughter to come down too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Vader said:


> In.


Right on brotha!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Don't think my daughter would want to hangout with the old man for 4 days, but my partner in crime Aaron would be up for it, he's just getting started riding with me.










Rumpfy said:


> Steve W, leave your daughter at home. Tim A and Shawn W are both scumbags and I'm sure it's rubbed off on their sons.
> 
> Actually, more kids coming with is great. We need these guys to carry the torch. This is always such a fun event, the more dogs and family that show up, it could really grow even more.
> At some point, I hope I can get my wife and daughter to come down too.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Ethan, my 12 year old has been asking to come the last couple years. Might bring him along this year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

muddybuddy said:


> Ethan, my 12 year old has been asking to come the last couple years. Might bring him along this year.


Bring Ethan! It's only a problem when they want to ride your favorite bike. When I asked Hank to come he said "sure if I can ride the Pott's". I guess I will let him.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> Don't think my daughter would want to hangout with the old man for 4 days, but my partner in crime Aaron would be up for it, he's just getting started riding with me.


I can barely hang out with you for four days. That Rascal was dope. Aaron got the right bike for the course!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Right on RC.



Retrocowboy said:


> Don't think my daughter would want to hangout with the old man for 4 days, but my partner in crime Aaron would be up for it, he's just getting started riding with me.
> View attachment 855169


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I plan to be there this year. I want to rent a little RV so I can bring my wife and kids.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Doubt any of these three would enjoy the trip or an extended run









Plus probably couldn't afford the "excessive weight" charge.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I can barely hang out with you for four days. That Rascal was dope. Aaron got the right bike for the course!


Ouch! that hurts man!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

What bikes will be there this year, any decisions made? Eric have you narrowed it down to at least your top 5, hopefully your OG will be finished and in that lineup?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> Ouch! that hurts man!


Love youuuuu! 



shawnw said:


> What bikes will be there this year, any decisions made? Eric have you narrowed it down to at least your top 5, hopefully your OG will be finished and in that lineup?


Yeeeeah, still not sure yet. Usually I'm squared away and have bikes picked at this point.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

And hopefully a special something else


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Hollister wins^^^^

Either a Moots, Ritchey, Potts, Mountain Goat or the Rodriguez. Possibly two.

Depends on what I can finish before March. 

Did I say I seek a Mountain Goat bar stem to finish a project.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

What a lineup so far, can't wait.
Started working on this today, hopefully it will be done in time.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm in with a McMahon and/or Mantis XCR. Depending on how much room I have and if my son comes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice. Looks like there's gonna be some serious hardware on hand this year!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

According to FaceBook the date for the 2014 Keyesville Classic has changed to March 29th and 30th. Hope no one has purchased plane tickets yet.

https://www.facebook.com/keyesville.classic


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Awww sh!t gotta change my vacation request!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Still in. Pretty good lead time on the date change. Hope those who are going can still go...and maybe those who couldn't go before can go now!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

shawnw said:


> What a lineup so far, can't wait.
> Started working on this today, hopefully it will be done in time.


Hmmm ... maybe I'll bring a Trek instead.

Not nearly as cool, rare or historically important as that one though.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Go with the flow.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I think I'll go with this pre-Litespeed setup. Still a few minor changes to be made but otherwise set. For now ...


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Pack a spare wheel, Doc.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

chefmiguel said:


> Pack a spare wheel, Doc.


Or three


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

That's pretty cool there Doc.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

tductape said:


> That's pretty cool there Doc.


Thanks TDT.

Should be fun - looking forward to being awash in cool vintage bikes and people!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

Riding in the snow Doc, your hardcore! Nice bike looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Bumping this back up. I was considering the Phoenix SE, but decided I really didn't want to trust FedEx (or anyone else) with $1500 worth of brakes  so I think I'm going to bring my blue Ritchey. Just have to ride it a few times before hand to make sure it actually works, so far it's only been around the parking lot.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

-Anomie- said:


> Bumping this back up. I was considering the Phoenix SE, but decided I really didn't want to trust FedEx (or anyone else) with $1500 worth of brakes  so I think I'm going to bring my blue Ritchey. Just have to ride it a few times before hand to make sure it actually works, so far it's only been around the parking lot.


Sweet R! You're gonna make Keyesville! I thought we'd never see you again since you moved so far away, looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*2014 Keyesville Swap Meet!*

Its starting to look and sound like we're gonna have a killer turn out this year. In the past we've done a mini-impromptu vintage mtb swap...maybe this is a good year to do that again?

I've already got a few things to deliver and a few things coming for me, might as well go with it. I'll bring a bunch of parts and such for sale or trade. Everyone else should do the same if they want/can.

For example, last year I scored what was in the cardboard box.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't know if I'd call a couple of old Manitou's a "score"


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

The swap in 2012 worked out great for me, got rid of a ton of stuff and paid for my gas (550 miles at 18mpg and $5 a gallon). Since I'm flying in this time I won't be able to bring a lot, but I'll leave room in my suitcase for stuff to bring home.



Shayne said:


> I don't know if I'd call a couple of old Manitou's a "score"


Wrong box.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shayne said:


> I don't know if I'd call a couple of old Manitou's a "score"





-Anomie- said:


> Wrong box.


Well played, gentlemen.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

I'm planning on bringing a few things to trade or sell too! Really looking forward to Keyesville again this year!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Keyesville Crudest Bike Award*

Bar done! Now I need paint.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Interesting join at the bottom


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Upside down titanium cowboy hat?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Are your hand-shadows showing two dinosaurs kissing, or is the one on the right biting the other one's face?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It's a dinosaur whispering into the ear of another dinosaur saying that he's too lazy to set up the photo booth for this one.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> he's too lazy


Who are you and what have you done with DC?!!!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Who are you and what have you done with DC?!!!


I disposed of him. Worthless.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> It's a dinosaur whispering into the ear of another dinosaur saying that he's too lazy to set up the photo booth for this one.


Is he whispering sweetheart to her?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

DoubleCentury said:


> It's a dinosaur whispering into the ear of another dinosaur ...


Great ... 
You're not planning to put on a shadow puppet show every night in Keyesville, are you?
I'm old and ugly and need my beauty sleep.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

CCMDoc said:


> I'm old and ugly and need my beauty sleep.


Hopefully my blood transfusion machine won't keep you up...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

No problem.
That's a sound I'm used to


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

CCMDoc said:


> No problem.
> That's a sound I'm used to


Hook him up to the blood bag and bill his insurance for an "emergency" transfusion and travel time = trip paid for.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Officially registered for the Vintage Stage Race!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Rumpfy said:


> Officially registered for the Vintage Stage Race!


The first stage starts at Kern River Brew Co,

Edit- Did I read it right that the DH is Sat and the XC is Sun? That's not beer friendly:skep:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Vader said:


> The first stage starts at Kern River Brew Co,
> 
> Edit- Did I read it right that the DH is Sat and the XC is Sun? That's not beer friendly:skep:


Ya, looks like it. It seems to switch around every few years or so. Pros and cons either way.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Officially registered for the Vintage Stage Race!


Same here.

Have you added the hook to your seatpost to attach my bungee cords?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Same here.
> Have you added the hook to your seatpost to attach my bungee cords?


Yup, and a quick release to jettison if you're not pullin' your weight.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Registered for the X-Country!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

What should we be expecting in terms of temperatures?


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

CCMDoc said:


> What should we be expecting in terms of temperatures?


Sun, rain, wind, snow, pleasant temps, freezing temps, hot.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Early summer if things continue as is. I should be shoveling snow but I'm in shorts and flip flops drinking beer in the sun on the deck. Two local ski resorts shut down already and the other two aren't far behind.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Retrocowboy said:


> Sun, rain, wind, snow, pleasant temps, freezing temps, hot.


So my red Speedo will be perfect!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Vader said:


> Early summer if things continue as is. I should be shoveling snow but I'm in shorts and flip flops drinking beer in the sun on the deck. Two local ski resorts shut down already and the other two aren't far behind.


Exact opposite on this coast!
Thanks - looking forward to a great time regardless of weather.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> So my red Speedo will be perfect!


No. No one said that.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> Sun, rain, wind, snow, pleasant temps, freezing temps, hot.


Its funnier because its true.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

Getting excited! Bike is ready. I think it's time to start looking at my camping gear.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Hate to say it, but I think I'm out for this year. So bummed.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> Hate to say it, but I think I'm out for this year. So bummed.


What the sh!t?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Family and work stuff that I can't get out of.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> Family and work stuff that I can't get out of.


You have 51 weeks per year to spend with your family and only one with us. You need to set your priorities.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> You have 51 weeks per year to spend with your family and only one with us. You need to set your priorities.


Right after my wife got pregnant, I realized our due date was this coming Saturday effectively wiping out Keyesville for me. I told her, K'ville is one of the only weekends of the year I really, really look forward to, and if there's a chance, I'd like to make it happen.

But unfortunately **** happens and it's just not in the cards for me this year either. First time in 5 years I wont be there. Bummed.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> Right after my wife got pregnant, I realized our due date was this coming Saturday effectively wiping out Keyesville for me. I told her, K'ville is one of the only weekends of the year I really, really look forward to, and if there's a chance, I'd like to make it happen.
> 
> But unfortunately **** happens and it's just not in the cards for me this year either. First time in 5 years I wont be there. Bummed.


Sorry to hear that!

OTOH, that's one less person in front of me when I finish DFL.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

But congratulations are in order I'd say. 


ameybrook said:


> Right after my wife got pregnant, I realized our due date was this coming Saturday effectively wiping out Keyesville for me. I told her, K'ville is one of the only weekends of the year I really, really look forward to, and if there's a chance, I'd like to make it happen.
> 
> But unfortunately **** happens and it's just not in the cards for me this year either. First time in 5 years I wont be there. Bummed.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You guys are making me sad.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

ameybrook said:


> Right after my wife got pregnant, I realized our due date was this coming Saturday effectively wiping out Keyesville for me. I told her, K'ville is one of the only weekends of the year I really, really look forward to, and if there's a chance, I'd like to make it happen.
> 
> But unfortunately **** happens and it's just not in the cards for me this year either. First time in 5 years I wont be there. Bummed.


I guess you didn't do the Keyesville math, but I'm sure that was the last thing on your mind .

I'm going, but not racing. Continued snowboard injuries to my knees. I shouldn't be catching big air in the park like I'm a teenager, but there was a camera. I'll probably safely roll the downhill.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Camera courage!!!


Vader said:


> I guess you didn't do the Keyesville math, but I'm sure that was the last thing on your mind .
> 
> I'm going, but not racing. Continued snowboard injuries to my knees. I shouldn't be catching big air in the park like I'm a teenager, but there was a camera. I'll probably safely roll the downhill.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Give me a good description (and some pictures) of what I'm in for :skep:

Last time I raced a mountain bike was 1992 and have done far too little riding of any sort to be competitive against anyone peddling more than a tricycle. :blush: and even that would be a tight race. 

Therefore I registered for the stage race :eekster:

I'm really only going so that I can meet some of the folk who I've only known through this forum and to have a bit of fun. 

Having done only a few races on the west coast more than two decades ago, I've little idea on the terrain, the course or the general area. Rumpfy tells me it's similar to the jungles of Zimbabwe but he might be pulling my leg.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Give me a good description (and some pictures) of what I'm in for :skep:
> 
> Last time I raced a mountain bike was 1992 and have done far too little riding of any sort to be competitive against anyone peddling more than a tricycle. :blush: and even that would be a tight race.
> 
> ...


The XC course is really scenic and not particularly difficult. There are a couple of short steep climbs that can be tough with vintage gearing and early season riding. The course is fun.

The DH course is mostly pretty tame. There is the snake pit section which is tough on a rigid bike, but is easy to do on foot with the bike on your shoulder. You'll be heckled for doing so, but it's better (and faster) than endoing into a rock. 

The short track is technically easy, but unless you're in shape, by lap 2 the short up hills seem tough.

All of the racing is vintage friendly and fun.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool!
Thanks for the description. See you there.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is a poorly shot vid of me and Rumpfy descending the backside of the XC course. Unfortunately you really only get to stare at my stem the entire time.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the vid - though I kept having visions of Temple Run with me leaping or falling off the trail yelling "AAAhhhhhh ...."

Sorry you're not going to be there.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Check the blistering pace we set.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Slower every year.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice!

I stopped to catch my breath, let the chest pain resolve and chat with the girls at 3:13 into it. 

Actually just finished changing cables and making some minor adjustments to the bike. Deciding whether I'll change the oil in the Mag forks or keep it as vintage as the rest if the bike.

Probably should flip that front wheel around ...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Surely that bike needs a more period correct Mag fork, no?


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Bitter sweet that I won't make it this year - again! Looking forward to hearing the post carnage stories and seeing the pics!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> Surely that bike needs a more period correct Mag fork, no?


Yep and have my original Mag 20 awaiting the aforementioned oil replacement with oil that is as old as the bike and the forks. 
But at least the oil is in the original bottle!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Yep and have my original Mag 20 awaiting the aforementioned oil replacement with oil that is as old as the bike and the forks.
> But at least the oil is in the original bottle!


If race officials discover new oil in forks (they only randomly test) they usually DQ the rider.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> If race officials discover new oil in forks (they only randomly test) they usually DQ the rider.


Being of Italian background I intended to use garlic infused olive oil and claim it was for bread dipping sustenance during the race.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Getting close! Can't wait!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

I almost forgot! Datawacker!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Almost time to start checking the weather daily!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rode my Keyesville bike into work for the first time. It's not going to see dirt before I arrive, so if I have problems I'm firing my mechanic.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Rode my Keyesville bike into work for the first time. It's not going to see dirt before I arrive, so if I have problems I'm firing my mechanic.


I heard he was a hack! 

Couldn't be worse than Mr. Mechanical Timmy A! I don't think he's had a problem free KV yet.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm signed up!

The weather had better be nice.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

There's an actual chance of it raining early next week so the trails should be really nice! 

Same campground location?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

Expecting a deliverly of cigars today so we can have a celebratory stogie. No pressure guy's


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> There's an actual chance of it raining early next week so the trails should be really nice!
> Same campground location?


Yes!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> Surely that bike needs a more period correct Mag fork, no?


This:









Although I do plan to slide the legs into the newer/safer crown currently on the bike.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

weather looks good for next weekend!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Retrocowboy said:


> weather looks good for next weekend!


Hopefully there's no wind. I'm beginning to hate the wind.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

I'm down for a stogie! weather forecast says 68-72 for the highs and mid 40's for the lows, not too bad! Winds up to 14mph for Sunday EL, I'm bringing my easy up again, lets see if we can make it a wind shelter.



shawnw said:


> Expecting a deliverly of cigars today so we can have a celebratory stogie. No pressure guy's


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Bike packed up. 
Maybe I should take the other crap (tools, shoes, helmet, etc.) out. Feels like it weighs a ton


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Bike packed up.
> Maybe I should take the other crap (tools, shoes, helmet, etc.) out. Feels like it weighs a ton


Sweeeeeet! So excited....I....washed my bike.

Need to get my act together here as well.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Roll Call!

This is my count, correct me if I'm wrong:

IN:
Rumpfy
Aniome
CCMDoc
TDuctape (and his son?)
Halaburt
Doublecentury
Laffeaux
TPC (x2)
MartinK
ShawnW (watching only)
Retrocowboy (and Barron?)
Vader (watching only)

Maybe/Unknown:
Girlonbike
KB11
Sandmangts

OUT:
Ameycock
Hollister
Datawacker
Muddybuddy
YoNatey
Benster


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Roll Call!
> 
> This is my count, correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> ...


Yep, this about sums it up! yes Baron is racing the stage with you Rumpfy, so don't let some old dude kick your a$$! Datawacker out...bummer...GOB not gonna make it?


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> IN:...
> Halaburt
> ...


Registered now. Reprising my even-numbered-years-only attendance record.
XC only.
Probably 1 lap only.
Riding a technically non-compliant (for the vintage class) bike.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Registered for pre-86 all mountain. Rocking a 1982 bike.

Make that TPC (x3). These guys are serious.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Registered for pre-86 all mountain. Rocking a 1982 bike.
> 
> Make that TPC (x3). These guys are serious.


We're not in the same class. Excellent! 

They know this is a 'fun' event right?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey, a win is a win. Just ask Ameybrook.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Registered for pre-86 all mountain. Rocking a 1982 bike.


Dang. I was hoping to be the only pre-86er there so that I could bask in post-race glory atop the podium. I guess I'll settle for taking pictures.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> Dang. I was hoping to be the only pre-86er there so that I could bask in post-race glory atop the podium.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> Dang. I was hoping to be the only pre-86er there so that I could bask in post-race glory atop the podium. I guess I'll settle for taking pictures.


Not to worry. I've given myself the biggest handicap possible with a super heavy bike, really bad shifting, no time on dirt in 2014, and a recent hand injury to top it off.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

That was me riding to victory in all three category victories!! (in a class size of one) 

TD, I may bring a Silca pump to insert into your front wheel mid-race to help me out a bit more.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm counting on my bike self-destructing before you even have the chance.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Are you bringing the Breezer!?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

For everyone getting there on Friday, we'll be doing a vintage pre-ride of the XC course that afternoon. Casual social pace.

Saturday is Short Track in the morning, 8am. We'll be done with that in no time. Generally dork out on bikes after. We can do the impromptu parts swap around then if anyone is still bringing goodies (I am).
Super D in the afternoon, we bomb down at 1.

Saturday night is pizza in town.

Sunday is the XC at 10am. Site says 2-laps, but traditionally we've always done 1. 

More vintage bike pics and play, pack it up, head on home with lots of great stories making everyone jealous for not going.

Start annual Keyesville Afterglow thread.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> I'm counting on my bike self-destructing before you even have the chance.


I just did a "shakedown ride" with my bike to make sure it's generally in working order. The bike and I survived a 15 mile ride so I think I'm ready.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy also plans weddings.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> For everyone getting there on Friday, we'll be doing a vintage pre-ride of the XC course that afternoon. Casual social pace.


I plan on that pace for the short track, downhill and XC.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Rumpfy also plans weddings.


I'm going to plan your demise out there, punk.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> I plan on that pace for the short track, downhill and XC.


I like that plan.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm going to plan your demise out there, punk.


Looking forward to the big show down. I'll be the guy on the sideline with a bundle of sticks, yes I can be bought.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm going to plan your demise out there, punk.


Just keep him from cleaning his bike before bed and he'll be a complete wreck.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

A clean bike is a fast bike!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Just keep him from cleaning his bike before bed and he'll be a complete wreck.


LOL! I'll unalign his tire labels and valve stems, shift his stem just ever so slightly to the right.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

The kid and will not make it to Keyesville this year. I am very disappointed. 

Have a great time all. 

Take lots of pics and keep the twitter feeds flowing.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Signed up for whole event, may not make Saturday AM though. Planning to camp I think.

Planning to ride the ARC and bring the DBM for fun, will bring and a couple bins of parts plus a little Goat.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> LOL! I'll unalign his tire labels and valve stems, shift his stem just ever so slightly to the right.


You'll be too busy managing our social schedule.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SMRTIN said:


> Signed up for whole event, may not make Saturday AM though. Planning to camp I think.
> 
> Planning to ride the ARC and bring the DBM for fun, will bring and a couple bins of parts plus a little Goat.


Get there in time for the DH!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> You'll be too busy managing our social schedule.


That includes telling you not to tuck your collared shirt into your short shorts, we're fcuking camping.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> Get there in time for the DH!


As long as you don't laugh at me for running flat cage XT pedals


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> That includes telling you not to tuck your collared shirt into your short shorts, we're fcuking camping.


Don't worry. You'll be seeing my middle finger all weekend long.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SMRTIN said:


> As long as you don't laugh at me for running flat cage XT pedals


Your funeral.



DoubleCentury said:


> Don't worry. You'll be seeing my middle finger all weekend long.


LOL! Nice.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

SMRTIN said:


> Signed up for whole event, may not make Saturday AM though. Planning to camp I think.
> 
> Planning to ride the ARC and bring the DBM for fun, will bring and a couple bins of parts plus a little Goat.


Woo hoo!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

tductape said:


> The kid and will not make it to Keyesville this year. I am very disappointed.
> 
> Have a great time all.
> 
> Take lots of pics and keep the twitter feeds flowing.


Sorry to hear that T! You will be missed, I was looking forward to finding some vintage parts scattered along the trail ;o)


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey Eric, do you have a camp site in mind, if so, where? 

Getting excited!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> Hey Eric, do you have a camp site in mind, if so, where?
> 
> Getting excited!!


Yep, we always camp in the same spot. We used to be away from everything, but now we're the first site you come to once you leave the asphalt.
Once you hang the left on to Keyesville Rd off of 155, you'll follow that to this point (pretty obvious when you're there):










When are you pulling in to town? I'll be there Friday early to mid afternoon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

Thats easy enough, thanks Eric. I plan on being there around 3 on Friday. For those of you flying, if you get there and realize you forgot something give me a call. I will be leaving town around 9 on Friday. I'm bringing Paul a lawn chair already.
Shawn
650-346-1399


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> Thats easy enough, thanks Eric. I plan on being there around 3 on Friday. For those of you flying, if you get there and realize you forgot something give me a call. I will be leaving town around 9 on Friday. I'm bringing Paul a lawn chair already.
> Shawn
> 650-346-1399


Sweet. I should be there just before you I think. You gots my number.

If you have room and some misc spare parts to trade/sell, bring em. I've got a mini chest of stuff I'm bringing down (no WTB roller cams.  )


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

girlonbike said:


> Woo hoo!


Does this mean your coming?


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Hey everybody! The usual camping spot has been taken, however, I scored us a nice spot further upthe road to the left of the start/finish area. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

Retrocowboy said:


> Hey everybody! The usual camping spot has been taken, however, I scored us a nice spot further upthe road to the left of the start/finish area. See you tomorrow!


Thanks for securing a spot! Hows the weather?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I can visualize RC sitting outside his RV next to the fire smoking a cigar and stirring the coals. Living the dream.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

All packed up and ready, hit the road first thing tomorrow! Stoked!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

Rumpfy said:


> All packed up and ready, hit the road first thing tomorrow! Stoked!


Ditto that Brother!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I know Eric can be a jerk and all, but why didn't you guys carpool?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

tductape said:


> I know Eric can be a jerk and all, but why didn't you guys carpool?


I take it you've never driven somewhere with him?


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Bikes cleaned, tuned and ready to go. Camping gear packed. Hitting the road tomorrow AM in hopes of making the DH.


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

a klunker race....like it!!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pre-ride*

-Anomie-
DoubleCentury
Halaburt
laffeaux
Retrocowboy
Rumpfy
Me


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Post short track race.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Im here. Ill be at the race site after a breakfast cocktail.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

The party just got better ^^^^ vintage this year?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

tductape said:


> The party just got better ^^^^ vintage this year?


Not this year. Four hours and still waiting for results. Sigh...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

At LAX awaiting my flight back home.

I had a truly *FANTASTIC* time. 
Thanks you everyone for making me feel welcome and for the encouragement and patience.

The area is beautiful.
The racing is cool.
The people who were there made it great. Really good folk.

We all know I am a crappy photographer so you'll have to wait for the good stuff from others but here are some teasers.























Can't wait for next year!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

tductape said:


> I can visualize RC sitting outside his RV next to the fire smoking a cigar and stirring the coals. Living the dream.


 Missed you Tim! Had a great time once again, except for the freak hurricane that blew through on Sat night!


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, camping last night was definitely an adventure


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

SMRTIN said:


> Yeah, camping last night was definitely an adventure


Great group shot! Lots of lovely men! Hey Martin, check your email tomorrow! I'm so sorry!


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

I second that! Everyone here at TPC had a blast. It was great to put some faces and names together.


----------



## Scoutergtg (Feb 20, 2014)

Please post more pictures!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/keyesville-afterglow-2014-a-906194.html


----------

